# Deep Drop Florida Fisherman ll style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Last year the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, for the first time ever, ran two 63 hour deep drop trips. Both were adventures never to be forgotten. This year offers even greater opportunities to see, first hand, what fishing one hundred twenty fathoms & beyond is really like. For those who have never experienced 'Deep-Dropping' you cannot even begin to imagine what it is really like.
On May 7, we went South for muttons & African pompano. Little did we know what we were about to face. We ran into huge black grouper that were completely out of control. They tore our heaviest equipment to pieces. On the August 31, three day 'deep-drop' trip we are going to be ready for them. After we teach those monsters who the boss really is it's off to much deeper water where we will be targeting snowy, yellow edge grouper, barrel fish, and even swords and pelagics. This three day trip is not one to miss. Join us! We need all the help we can get; it's a war out there. 
On August 20, 2015, the Florida Fisherman ll once again went deepdropping. The results were absolutely amazing. None will ever forget this trip. How could we?

Join us as we explore the very deep. See the fish on the Captain's fish finder, feel the pain these huge grouper can inflict on even the strongest. Be ready to be challenged by the monsters of the deep. And, speaking of real fighting machines, we watch in amazement as, immediately in front of the Florida, it's man verses the king himself, the mighty tarpon. The tarpon won this one.

Let's go win ours. 
Leading the charge are two of the most respected Captains in the business, Captain Mark Hubbard (L), and Captain Bryon Holland:

After a good hot meal it's bunk time. We simply must be at our very best.
Before heading for really deep water, let's see what depths of 300-400 feet have to offer. First up, fishing out of Osteen, Florida, Mr. Bo Janecka:


Bo easily catches his two day possession limit; most do:

One of the best, Mr Richard Sipple:



Mr Omar Castillo:

The AJ's are ready for a fight; so are we:

We are starved. Nothing better than a hot off the grill Tammy Cuban:

Ever wonder what this grill master does when not cooking? What else?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you tell the difference between a scamp & a yellowmouth grouper? It's not easy:

The grouper are on fire:

Marina, it's an honor to have a real woman fishing with us:

Here comes dad! Mr. Mike Burgner, Tampa, Florida, Senior Superintendent, S .A. Casey construction:



The gags are non-stop, and we still have plenty of season left:



Tammy welcomes 'Regulars' club member Mr. Craig Hammock, (middle) and his long time friend Mr. Mike Seise. Both Craig & Mike are registered pharmacist:


Father, daughter, catch the dreaded lion fish:

Still more gags. Hope the snowy & yellow edge grouper are as hungry s the gags:


Sundown, let's push out to over one hundred twenty fathoms:

Look at the fish by that wreck:

Our pharmacist friends show us how it's done:

The bite is not too fast. Let's try another wreck. Now that looks really impressive:

Nice going, Rich:

Ever see a deep water barrel fish? Not many have. 
Mr. Craig Prickly, Pompano beach, Florida

Craig, that's a snowy to be proud of:

Bo is at it again:


The pharmacy trade will never be the same:


Omar, what a beautiful fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry! But these guys are way too heavy to lift any higher:


We are very close to our two day possession limit:



Jersey Girl Tammy, grill master supreme, is proud to show us a yellow edge grouper:

The heavens are on fire; time to go home. We are still a very long ways from Madeira Beach:

Now that was one quick, comfortable, night. Time to fill our coolers, check on the jack pot winners, and dream of Thursday, August 31, when we do it all over again:

Pills never looked so good:


We need a barrel fish category:


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. Hope to leave Monday on another one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great haul and happy customers. Thanks for the report and pics


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report and huge grade of deepwater fish all around! Very nicely done, thanks for your report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job and report as usual Mr. Bob. Those are some mighty fine grouper !
It doesn't look like everyone had an electric reel.. Poor guys.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys so very much. You are the reason I do what I do. I am a Florida native who is very proud of the fishing & hunting our great state has to offer. I graduated from Jesuit HS in 1961. Then, while attending the University of Tampa I became interested in sharing the outdoors with fellow sportsmen/women. Problem was back then all we had was 35mm; That limited what I was capable of doing. Then, with digital, the sky is the limit. Hope to have plenty of hog hunting adventures to share this Winter. 
We still have 4 deep drop trips planned this year. Hope to go & report on all. On this last trip we had 12 people on board. 10 out of the 12 had electric reels. These two did not:

It took them 5 minutes to reel in even without a fish. With a fish, they had to take turns. 
Join us sometime. We need help out there. The huge fish are winning way too many battles.


----------

